# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Multi Password Recovery v 1.2.3 + Portable

## anistrat

*Multi Password Recovery v 1.2.3 + Portable*

Multi Password Recovery - программа не просто показывает пароли под звездочками, а автоматически сканирует систему, находит и мгновенно расшифровывает пароли из более чем 80 популярных программ (Opera 6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, 10.x, Mozilla Firefox (mostly all versions), QIP 2005a, ICQ 99b-2003b, Lite 4, Lite 5, &RQ 0.9, Google Talk (mostly all versions), Download Master 4, 5, FlashGet (JetCar) 1.6, 1.71, Outlook Express 6.0, 7.0, Mail.Ru Agent 4.x, 5.x, The Bat! v. 1.x, 2.x, 3.x, 4.x, FAR Manager 1.6x, 1.7x, 2.0x, Windows/Total Commander 4.x, 6.x, 7.x...), при этом не требуя вмешательства пользователя.

Кроме расшифровки, позволяет удалить сохраненные пароли, показывает пароли под здездочками, может скопировать SAM файл, сгенерировать новый пароль, сохранить отчеты на жесткий диск. В W2K/XP/2K3 обрабатывает заблокированные для чтения файлы и показывает регистрационный ключ Windows. Для программистов доступен Plugin API, позволяющий расширить возможности программы.

Показывает логин и пароль соединения с интернетом!!!

Возможности:
• "Все-в-одном" - реализовано восстановление паролей из более чем 100 популярных приложений!
Нет необходимости покупать/использовать несколько различных программ по восстановлению паролей. Полученная информация помогает вспомнить пароли даже от тех приложений, которые не поддерживает MPR (Multi Password Recovery).
• Все пароли дешифруются автоматически и мгновенно!
• Чтение паролей под здездочками
• Удаление сохраненных паролей
После удаления программ, некоторые оставляют сохраненную информацию, в том числе, и пароли, что может скомпрометировать безопасность компьютера. Multi Password Recovery позволяет удалить такие пароли.
• Аудит сохраненных паролей (проверка на стойкость)
При дешифровке найденных паролей, показывает какие из них уязвимы к различным видам атаки. Это дает возможность заблаговременно усилить безопасность компьютера.[/b]
• Поддержка плагинов, расширяющих функциональность программы
• Копирование SAM файла
В SAM файлах хранятся пароли администратора и пользователей операционной системы Windows. Такой файл невозможно прочесть или скопировать стандартными средствами. MPR позволяет скопировать SAM файл для последующей обработки альтернативными программами.
• Обработка заблокированных для чтения файлов
Некоторые программы открывают файлы в эксклюзивном режиме, что не дает их прочесть до закрытия программы. В MPR используется специальный драйвер для обработки подобных файлов.
• Сохранение найденных паролей в файл
Дает возможность зарезервировать пароли пользователя. При сохранении файл можно защитить паролем.
• Встроенный мастер, позволяющий явно указать файл с паролями
Мастер позволяет вручную указать файлы с паролями, которые необходимо расшифровать, т.к. бывают случаи, когда MPR не находит в автоматическом режиме необходимые файлы и папки, например, если какая-либо программа установлена некорректно. Такие файлы могут находиться на внешнем носителе.
• Генератор паролей
Встроенный генератор паролей поможет создать безопасные пароли, устойчивые к атакам по словарю.
• Работает под Windows 95, 98/Me, 2000, 2003, XP, Vista, 7
• Интерфейс программы на многих языках
Русский, Английский, Украинский, Белорусский, Нидерландский, Немецкий, Венгерский, Упрощенный Китайский, Испанский, Словацкий, Румынский, Индонезийский, Польский, Итальянский, Турецкий, Хорватский, Сербский, Чешский

Реализована расшифровка из следующих программ:

FTP клиенты
• Windows/Total Commander 4.x, 6.x
• FAR Manager 1.6x, 1.7x, 2
• WS_FTP 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12 Home/Pro, 2007
• CuteFTP Home/Pro (mostly all versions)
• FlashFXP 1.x-3.x
• FileZilla 2.x
• FTP Commander Pro/Deluxe (mostly all versions)
• FTP Navigator (mostly all versions)
• BulletProof FTP Client 1.x, 2.x
• SmartFTP 1.x, 2.x
• TurboFTP 5
• FFFTP 1.x
• CoffeeCup FTP 3.x
• Core FTP 2.x
• FTPExplorer 7.x
• Frigate3 FTP 3.x
• UltraFXP 1.x
• FTPRush 1.x
• SecureFX (mostly all versions)
• Web Site Publisher 2.1.0
• BitKinex 3.0.8
• ExpanDrive 1.8
• Classic FTP PC (mostly all versions)
• Fling (mostly all versions)
• SoftX FTP Client (mostly all versions)
• Directory Opus (mostly all versions)
• FTP Uploader (mostly all versions)
• FreeFTP (mostly all versions)
• DirectFTP (mostly all versions)
• LeapFTP (mostly all versions)
• WinSCP (mostly all versions)
• 32bit FTP (mostly all versions)
• WebDrive (mostly all versions)
• FTP Control 4

E-mail клиенты

• Outlook Express 6.0
• Outlook 2000 (MSO 2000), 2002 (MSO XP), 2003 (MSO .NET), 2007
• Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0, 2, 3.x
• The Bat! v. 1.x, 2.x, 3.x, 4.x
• Becky 2.x
• Eudora/Eudora Light (mostly all versions)
• Gmail Notifier (mostly all versions)
• Mail.Ru Agent 4.x
• Opera Email Client
• IncrediMail (mostly all versions)
• Group Mail Free (mostly all versions)
• Vypress Auvis 2.x
• PocoMail 3.x, 4.x
• Forte Agent 3.x
• iScribe/nScribe 1.x
• POP Peeper 3.x
• Mail Commander 8.x
• Windows Mail (mostly all versions)
• Windows Live Mail (mostly all versions)

Browsers

• Opera 6.x, 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, 10.x
• Mozilla Browser 1.7.x
• Internet Explorer 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
• Mozilla Firefox (mostly all versions)
• Google Chrome 1.0
• Apple Safari 3.2

Звонилки

• Windows Remote Access Service (RAS), VPN and Dial-up passwords
• EType Dialer 1.x
• MuxaSoft Dialer 3.0, 4.0, 4.1
• FlexibleSoft Dialer 2.x-4.x
• Advanced Dialer 2.x
• Dialer Queen 1.x
• VDialer 3

Менеджеры закачек

• Download Master 4, 5
• GetRight 5
• FlashGet (JetCar) 1.6, 1.71, 1.8
• Internet Download Accelerator 5

Интернет пейджеры

• QIP 2005a
• Miranda IM 0.2.x, 0.3.x, 0.4.x, 0.5.x, 0.6, 0.8
• ICQ 99b-2003b, Lite 4, Lite 5
• MSN Messenger 1.x-7.x
• Windows Messenger
• Yahoo! Messenger 3.x-6.x
• &RQ 0.9
• Trillian 0.x, 2, 3
• AOL Instant Messenger (older versions)
• GAIM 1.x
• Odigo 4
• IM2 (Messenger 2) 1.5.x
• SIM 0.9
• Google Talk (mostly all versions)
• PSI (mostly all versions)
• Faim 0.1
• Windows Live Messenger
• Paltalk (mostly all versions)
• Excite Private Messenger 1.x
• Gizmo Project (mostly all versions)
• Pidgin (mostly all versions)
• MySpaceIM 1.0
• Pandion 2.5
• QIP.Online (mostly all versions)
• JAJC (Just Another Jabber Client) (mostly all versions)
• Digsby (build 19635)
• Trillian Astra (mostly all versions)

Другие

• Registration key from Win2k & XP
• ClubTimer 2.2-2.7
• Punto Switcher 2.5-2.9
• WinVNC 3.x
• Screen Saver Win9x
• ASP.NET Account
• Remote Desktop Connection
• The Bee 1.x
• FreeCall 3.x
• CamFrog 3.x
• PC Remote Control (mostly all versions)
• UPSMon 2.8
• Cisco VPN Client 5
• Microsoft Access .mdb password recovery
• Windows Cached Credentials (пароли .NET Passport, Domain and Network)
• Windows 9x Cached Network passwords

Изменения в версии 1.2.3:
[+] Реализована дешифровка паролей по умолчанию в BulletProof FTP Client
[+] Реализована дешифровка паролей по умолчанию в Directory Opus FTP
[+] Добавлена поддержка ClassicFTP 2.x
[+] Расшифровка паролей SoftX 1.1
Расширен алгоритм дешифровки паролей для последних версий FFFTP
[-] При выходе из программы Multi Password Recovery Portable не удалялись ассоциация файлов
[-] Незначительное исправление в обработчике базы данных Microsoft Outlook 2010

Информация о программе
Название: Multi Password Recovery
Версия: 1.2.3
Год выпуска: 2010
Платформа: Microsoft Windows 2000, XP, Vista и Seven
Язык интерфейса: мульти (русский)
Лекарство: patch
Размер: 3.4 Mb


```
Скачать
```

----------


## DaMirka

ссылка битая

----------


## loschilov

*Multi Password Recovery v 1.2.5 Portable RUS*
Размер: 3,2Мб
Таблэтка: Portable
http://depositfiles.com/files/mzz9kmowi

----------

arsi_ (22.07.2011)

----------


## DaMirka

*Multi Password Recovery v1.2.8 Multilingual + Portable* 

Версия программы: 1.2.8
Последняя Версия программы: 1.2.8
Адрес официального сайта: http://passrecovery.com/
Язык интерфейса: [Multi] Русский присутствует

Лечение: в комплекте
Тип лекарства: патч
Системные требования:

Windows

Описание:
Multi Password Recovery
многофункциональное решение для Windows 95/98/W2K/XP/2K3/Vista по расшифровке и тестировании паролей на стойкость. MPR автоматически находит и мгновенно расшифровывает пароли из более чем 80 популярных программ, при этом не требуя вмешательства пользователя. Кроме расшифровки, показывает пароли под здездочками, позволяет скопировать SAM файл, сгенерировать новый пароль, сохранить отчеты на жесткий диск. В W2K/XP/2K3 обрабатывает заблокированные для чтения файлы и показывает регистрационный ключ Windows.

---------------------
http://www.multiupload.com/A2RS933WSK
пароль
M.P.R
http://narod.ru/disk/45420805001.d23...1.2.8.rar.html
Процедура лечения:
Запускаем патч
----------------------

- *Все-в-одном* - нет необходимости покупать/использовать несколько различных решений по восстановлению паролей
- Поддержка Windows 95, 98, Me, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, Seven
- Чтение паролей под здездочками
- Удаление сохраненных паролей
- Аудит паролей (проверка на стойкость)
- Поддержка плагинов, расширяющих функциональность программы
- Копирование SAM файла
- Обработка заблокированных для чтения файлов
- Сохранение отчетов в файл
- Встроенный мастер, позволяющий явно указать файл с паролями
- Интерфейс программы на многих языках (Русский, Английский, Украинский, Белорусский, Нидерландский, Немецкий, Венгерский, Упрощенный Китайский, Словацкий)

----------

johnny2000 (18.10.2016)

----------


## johnny2000

Уже не пашет. %

----------

